# Alternative zur MS Sidewinder?



## Otep (12. Februar 2013)

Guten Tag,
Ich habe nun seit fast 5 Jahren eine Microsoft Sidewinder Mouse




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mittlerweile muss ich sagen das Sie leider am Ende ist 

Nun suche ich nach einer alternative...

- Budget wäre so bis 60-70€
- Kabel oder "Funk" ist egal
- Ich habe eine große Hand (Rechtshänder)
- Mein MP ist ein Everglide Titan
- Ich brauche 2 Seitentasten und das Mausrad zum klicken
- überwiegend zum Zocken

Was ich sehr gut finde ist die Anordnung der beiden Seitentasten  , habe leider nur keine Alternative dazu gefunden...
Ich hatte mal kurzfristig ne x8... aber die hatte leider das Problem das sie immer auf Standby beim zocken ging... 

Angesehen habe ich mir schon die:

Logitech G9x 
Logitech G500 

Nun is die Frage was könnt ihr mir empfehlen? Leider habe ich in der näheren Umgebung keinen Laden der eine gute Auswahl hat.. Ich müsste einfach 30-40 km fahren 

Ich dachte an die Sharkoon DarkGlider oder die Corsair Vengeance M60 fps 

Also nur Mut zur Hilfe


----------



## Thallassa (12. Februar 2013)

Hm spielst du low/ oder high sense?
Eher wichtiger, welchen Griff hast du denn drauf? Claw, fingertip, palm? Was ganz eigenes? 
Ich empfehl eigentlich immer ganz gern die Corsair Vengeance M90 Laser Gaming Mouse, USB (CH-9000002-EU/CH-9000006-EU) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland und SteelSeries Sensei RAW Rubberized, USB (62155) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland - auch wenn beide mehr als nur 2 Seitentasten haben


----------



## Otep (12. Februar 2013)

Also eher auf low-sense 
Griff wäre dann wohl wohl der Palm, wobei ich die Bewegung nur aus dem Handgelenk (ca. 10-15cm Schwenk) mache und die Maus mit Daumen und Ringfinger führe, der Unterarm bleibt liegen 

Die Corsair hat mir zu viele Tasten an der Seite  da brauche ich ja keine Tastatur mehr 
Die SteelSeries sieht schlicht aus, das gefällt mir soweit ganz gut


----------



## circul (12. Februar 2013)

death adder

nichts anderes für mich


----------



## stevie4one (12. Februar 2013)

Also wenn du 5 Jahre mit der Sidewinder zufrieden warst, musst du schon nen arg "komischen" Griff haben.  Ich hatte selbst eine Sidewinder X8 und die war ergonomisch die absolute Katastrophe (das Heck ist viel zu hoch, scharfe Plastikgrate, dann fiel die linke Maustaste aus). Bin auf die Roccat Kone+ gewechselt (Nachfolger: Kone XTD). Auch wenn hier viele wieder das Thema Mausrad ansprechen werden, ich habe meine Kone+ seit 2 Jahren im Einsatz und es funktioniert alles. Beim Nachfolger wurde das Mausrad übrigens überarbeitet, so dass es hier keine Probleme mehr geben sollte. Budget-mäßig liegt die Kone XTD bei ca. 85 Euro.

PS: Schon mal bei dem Hersteller Zowie umgesehen?


----------



## Otep (12. Februar 2013)

Hm, die death adder sieht auch ganz schick aus 

von Roccat habe ich noch die Tastatur Valo daheim rum liegen... nie wieder Roccat! 
Is Zowie so was wie A4Tech?


----------



## turbosnake (12. Februar 2013)

Was ist A4Tech?


----------



## SWGISniperTwo (12. Februar 2013)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Was ist A4Tech?


 
A4Tech ist ein OEM Hersteller von Trust etc.
So hat der Hersteller ab 15€ gute Mäuse auf Lager. Qualitativ sind die Mäuse auch sehr gut.
Aber trtozdem würde ich in diesen Preisbereich von Mäusen ehr zu G400 raten, da der Sensor und die
Qualität doch besser ist. Daher sind die A4Tech Mäuse auch ehr ein Nischendasein, bzw. in extrem Low 
Buget Bereich zu treffen. Ein Hauptsitz von denen ist ca. 20km von mir entfernt!

Er meint das wohl mit Zowie, weil die ja auch die Form der Steelseries haben.
Das stimmt zwar schon aber die Technik ist anders! (Super Optischer Sensor)


----------



## stevie4one (12. Februar 2013)

Ich mein Zowie, weil die ganz gute Mäuse herstellen und die in deinem Preisbereich liegen ...


----------



## Otep (12. Februar 2013)

Ah so 

Also was mich bei der Razer death adder stört ist das diese keinen "Knopf" fürs umschalten der DPI hat 

Die Kantige Form der SW stört mich nicht fand diese sogar recht angenehm...
Die x8 war mir fast zu lang...

Noch andere Vorschläge??


----------



## ugotitbad (12. Februar 2013)

Kurz mal was zu den "Gaming-Mäusen". Ich krieg da echt 'Angst' wenn ich mir diese "Dinger" angucke. Die sehen so auf als wenn sie die Finger zerfleischen würden wenn die 'Maschine' anspringt. Z.B. bei der Corsair M90 was sind denn das für "Zähne" an der Seite.  Einfach 'gruselig'... Schlicht und effektiv sollte sie sein. Kein Mensch brauch sowas wie diese vollgepackten Monster. Betonung liegt auf Mensch.


----------



## SWGISniperTwo (12. Februar 2013)

stevie4one schrieb:


> Ich mein Zowie, weil die ganz gute Mäuse herstellen und die in deinem Preisbereich liegen ...


 
Ich meinte mit meinen Beitrag den Beitrag von Otep, denn er fragte ob "Zowie so was wie A4Tech" ist.

@ enhra 
G400, Zowie, Razer Deathadder, Roccat Savu... sind doch Gaming Mäuse die schlicht und effektiv sind. Oder etwa nicht?
Welche hättest du den sonst zu bieten?


----------



## ugotitbad (12. Februar 2013)

SWGISniperTwo schrieb:


> Ich meinte mit meinen Beitrag den Beitrag von Otep, denn er fragte ob "Zowie so was wie A4Tech" ist.
> 
> @ enhra
> G400, Zowie, Razer Deathadder, Roccat Savu... sind doch Gaming Mäuse die schlicht und effektiv sind. Oder etwa nicht?
> Welche hättest du den sonst zu bieten?


 
Du solltest besser lesen!



> Z.B. bei der Corsair M90 was sind denn das für "Zähne" an der Seite.



War die Rede von allen Gaming-Mäusen oder von diesen Monstern wie z.B. die Corsair M90? Gegen die Razer Deathadder hab ich nichts. Schlicht und effektiv.  Ich besitzte immernoch meine gute alte Microsoft Intelli Optical 1.1.


----------



## turbosnake (12. Februar 2013)

An der aktuellen DA ist nichts mehr Schlicht und effektiv, dank Synapse 2.0 brauchst du einen Acc und deine Einstelldaten liegen in der Cloud.


----------



## Otep (13. Februar 2013)

Na also Mad Catz und co. sind echt pervers 

Ich denke ich werde mal die Sharkoon DarkGlider nehmen...
Wenn diese mir nicht taugt kann ich immer noch auf ne andere schwenken


----------



## Fleshless91 (20. Februar 2013)

War früher auch sehr zufrieden mit der Sidewinder und verwende mittlerweile die CM Storm Sentinel Advance von der es mittlerweile einen Nachfolger gibt :

Cooler Master CM Storm Sentinel Advance II Mouse, USB (SGM-6010-KLLW1) Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU

Keine Ahnung wie die neue ist aber mit dem Vorgänger bin ich sehr zufrieden .

Mfg Fleshless


----------



## TheHaferkeks (1. Dezember 2013)

Mal die Logitech g9x und Gigabyte m8000x angesehen, die Gigabyte liegt sogar unter Budget


----------



## gh0st76 (1. Dezember 2013)

TheHaferkeks schrieb:


> Mal die Logitech g9x und Gigabyte m8000x angesehen, die Gigabyte liegt sogar unter Budget


 
Schon mal auf das Datum des Threads geschaut? Ich glaube der TE hat schon lange eine Maus gefunden. Würde mich wundern wenn nicht.


----------



## lunacy (1. Dezember 2013)

Fleshless91 schrieb:


> War früher auch sehr zufrieden mit der Sidewinder und verwende mittlerweile die CM Storm Sentinel Advance von der es mittlerweile einen Nachfolger gibt :
> 
> Cooler Master CM Storm Sentinel Advance II Mouse, USB (SGM-6010-KLLW1) Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU
> 
> ...


 
BLOß NICHT 
Ich hab eine bei mir rumfliegen, dass Metallgitter setzt Rost nach 2 Monaten an, nach 4 Monaten löst sich die beschichtung auf und nach 6 Monaten verabschiedete sich die mittlere Maustaste... MEH MEH MEH ..


@Threadposter

Schwedische Firma Mionix, sieht interessant aus, wenn du rechtshänder bist.
Mionix Naos 8200 Gaming-Maus: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

Diese EpicGear Maus ( Firma kenn ich nur ausm E-Sport ) sieht auch noch gut aus und hat gute Bewertungen bekommen...
http://www.amazon.de/EpicGear-MeduZ...8&qid=1385925443&sr=1-82&keywords=gaming+maus

Wovon ich noch abraten kann ist die QPAD 5K Maus ... 
Ist eigentlich eine NoName EA pebble Maus die vor gefühlten Urzeiten für 15 €  angeboten wurde ... total wenig Einstellmöglichkeiten und billigstes Material...

Hoffe eine von den beiden oben genannten ist was für dich


@ghost 
Shit jetzt wo du's sagst


----------

